# Music Therapy



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds really interesting, I'm going to check it out now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for that, I enjoyed it. 

I guess the main point of it was that live music or singing of an appropriate type could be used therapeutically in situations where tactile or social contact was limited in order to provide the patient with social contact/bonding and an escape from the clinical environment into the relaxing world of music.


----------

